# R35 2011



## R8s (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi I was wondering if any of you forum members are looking to sell your GTR in the near future. Looking for a 2011 onwards and with a full history. 
Budget is around £40000
Cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

This is a 2011🙈 with fsh and a story.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Possibly not £40k ....


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

£39995?


----------



## R8s (Jun 29, 2021)

Bargain!!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Its for parts only, can’t go back on the road, late 2011 cba.

Sorry to op for messing his thread up.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

most annoying thing about that photo "soft wash" your patio.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

We normally jet wash it yearly at the beginning of summer but it’s not started yet😃, I hope.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> £39995?
> View attachment 268614


The lads in B'ham will fix that in a jiffy - mainly with stolen parts.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol you cant say things like that. stereotypes 

id love to say so much more but you know,


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

matty32 said:


> lol you cant say things like that. stereotypes
> 
> id love to say so much more but you know,


I've lived in Birmingham for 40 years and I've had a dozen cars stolen ...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Its a shit hole lets face it


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

matty32 said:


> Its a shit hole lets face it


Slightly harsh and stereotypical 😂


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it’s quite like a lot of places where there’s good and bad locations and good and bad people.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

not really, spent alot of time in the midlands for work, it is a hole. "you get me"


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

That’s one good thing about people not being the same, a different view and perspective.


----------

